

How Much Money Does Bill Clinton Need? - jfaat
http://www.newyorker.com/news/amy-davidson/how-much-money-does-bill-clinton-need

======
orionblastar
You find many politicians giving speeches for money and having a non-profit
they are involved in or named after them.

The only reason why Bill Clinton is being targeted over the others is because
his wife Hillary is running for President. So the news media and this book
Clinton Cash investigate where their donations are coming from. I'm sure we
will hear more about it as 2016 comes closer.

Bill Clinton used to invest in startups, then he made the Clinton Foundation
to help out the poor and sick in third world nations.

